# humming sound?



## kreg (Oct 14, 2013)

I have never used this forum, hoping for help, and thanks in advance for those who take the time. I have a Nov 2008 Qudrafire free standing Mt Vernon AE stove has been nothing but trouble the last year. Drop tube errors, ignitors replaced, snap disc errors, etc.... Most recently, we have received a vacuum switch error. Bypassed the switch, stove appears to run - cleaned the vacuum tube of clogs as well and stove appears to work fine with original switch (for the time being).

Problem is now when it heat up the LOUDEST humming sound echos thru the the stove pipe - almost sounds like a real deep sounding horn. And it is loud - it will wake you up from deep sleep.

I have the flame set down to a -3, stove is set up to run soft pellets (running pine "supper premium" Marth brand). And for the record the stove is 100% clean (blowers, pipe, etc...).

Any help?


----------



## P38X2 (Oct 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! LOTS of very knowledgeable folks here. Did it just start doing it? Perhaps it could be a bent or out of balance exhaust fan?


----------



## kreg (Oct 14, 2013)

It appears to be a newer issue.  I have noticed when we have a really cold room, or a cold stove pipe it may be a little louder then usual.  But this recent humming sound is new, loud, and bad.  Only does when the stove is really heating up - high fan, huge flame (even thou I have it set as low as I can) and early in a burn cycle.  Once it holds the heat in the room and runs it doe not make a sound.  There is no gasket on the exhaust fan.  It has been torn up by cleaning the blower yearly.  Not sure if that has anything to do with it or not?


----------



## St_Earl (Oct 14, 2013)

kreg said:


> It appears to be a newer issue.  I have noticed when we have a really cold room, or a cold stove pipe it may be a little louder then usual.  But this recent humming sound is new, loud, and bad.  Only does when the stove is really heating up - high fan, huge flame (even thou I have it set as low as I can) and early in a burn cycle.  Once it holds the heat in the room and runs it doe not make a sound.  There is no gasket on the exhaust fan.  It has been torn up by cleaning the blower yearly.  Not sure if that has anything to do with it or not?


you *_must_ replace the gasket each cleaning if you pull the motor.
pull that puppy, get a gasket and replace it.
you can fab your own if you get the sheet material. check w/ your local stove shop.

once in a while i'll get a booming sound (others have had this too). afaik it's just a certain set of atmospheric conditions and i equate it to the note you can get blowing into an empty bottle.

i'm not sure if these are the same sounds. but first things first. REPLACE THAT GASKET!

* i suppose if the gasket comes off perfectly, a person could reuse it. but as you say, that isn't the case.
for me, it's a definite must replace item each time i pull the motor.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 14, 2013)

The poor gasket may be some what to blame. There was a thread on this issue before. I can reproduce this with our stove just as you explain with high flame etc. I liken it to aWW2 V1 pulse jet. Loose gaskets can start the harmonics, just like the shutters on the rocket. Lennox pulse furnace was based on this principle.


----------



## kreg (Oct 14, 2013)

I will do that - anyone have any ideas where to buy a gasket outside of my local dealer?  Their mark up is unfair and ridiculous.


----------



## St_Earl (Oct 14, 2013)

you can make your own.
there are several threads like this
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/gasket-material-for-combustion-fan.113993/#post-1523246

this one has step by step and pictures-
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...ower-hi-temp-lytherm-gasket-from-sheet.86680/

the search function will kick out a few more threads as well. one mentions brunner's bits and pieces. i've heard that is a good parts site.
http://www.pelletblowers.com/bbandp/?cart_id=9402872.26776&product=Parts&xm=on

they  have pre fabbed gaskets as well. but the sheet for $7 is 11x13
http://www.pelletblowers.com/bbandp...ducts_id/51/osCsid/va246j86cau6tpecfp3g2523j2

maybe someone else can suggest other sites.

lytherm is used in automotive applications as well. maybe try auto parts stores for sheets.

if you list your stove in you signature (appears in each post)
someone with the same stove may share where they get their parts.
just hover cursor on your user name at top right of page and the signature option is in the drop down menu.


----------



## john193 (Oct 15, 2013)

Might as well buy the replaceable gasket. Don't bother with the original flimsy gasket. You may find a better price, just posting this as reference. Additionally, is the ash drawer closed snug?

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=170756468140


----------



## kreg (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, I am embarrassed as heck.  The ash pan was not seated all the way in place.  I never even checked it.  But, in my embarrassment I learned so much.  Thanks to all who took the time to respond and help.  I will make my own gaskets now to replace the old one.

As far as the stove goes, a partially plugged nipple where the vacuum hose connect to the drop tube appears to have saved me $94 for a new vacuum switch.  The MARTH pellets that claim to be "premium" are not the best burn I have experienced with the stove either.  Trying to tweak the settings to get the most out of the 2 tons I bought on sale is my next goal.

Again - thanks!


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 15, 2013)

The Marth are far better than a couple of others out of WI.


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 15, 2013)

is the humming a catchy tune? the Saints Come Marching In? Battle Hymn of the Republic?


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 15, 2013)

1968 # 1 song, Burning Ring of Fire.  Hey it even has brass horns.


----------



## krooser (Oct 16, 2013)

As long as you don't hear any Miley Cyrus you'll be OK....


----------



## Lousyweather (Oct 16, 2013)

Bioburner said:


> 1968 # 1 song, Burning Ring of Fire.  Hey it even has brass horns.


the only thing better than brass horns in music is a cowbell! gotta love them cowbells


----------

